# Recommedations for illustrated childrens' GSD books?



## Gretchen

My daughters loved the simple, wordless, nicely illustrated books by Alexandra Day. The books about Carl the Rottweiler, like Good Dog Carl. Does anybody know of something comparable with a German Shepherd?


----------



## LissG

i haven't actually read any of these, but i found them online just now lol and thought i'd share...hope this helps! 







Amazon.com: Follow My Leader (9780140364859): James B. Garfield: Books








Amazon.com: Scout (The Puppy Place, No. 7) (9780439874120): Ellen Miles: Books








Amazon.com: Fluffy and Baron (9780803729537): Laura Rankin: Books








http://www.amazon.com/Bling-Friendship-Begins-Cathy-Modica/dp/0976246600/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8








http://www.amazon.com/Tracker-Job-Tales-Paperback-audiobook/dp/1592492932/ref=sr_1_19?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1321928312&sr=1-19








Amazon.com: THE CASE OF THE SAD FLAG a 9/11 German Shepherd Mystery eBook: Iona McAvoy: Books








http://www.amazon.com/Cracker-Best-Vietnam-Cynthia-Kadohata/dp/141690638X/ref=sr_1_23?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1321928312&sr=1-23








http://www.amazon.com/How-Nicky-Flynn-Finally-Life/dp/B0058M6IR4/ref=sr_1_26?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1321928334&sr=1-26








Amazon.com: Saving Zasha (9780545206327): Randi Barrow: Books








http://www.amazon.com/Scout-Secret-Swamp-Piet-Prins/dp/0921100507/ref=sr_1_35?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1321928334&sr=1-35








Amazon.com: Orient: Hero Dog Guide of the Appalachian Trail (9781567960068): Tom McMahon, Erin Mauterer: Books

Walmart.com: Buddy: First Seeing Eye Dog, (Level 4), Moore, Eva: Children's Books








Dog Avalanche Search & Rescue Dog Children's Book, 1969 Scotland Rescue Squad on eBay!








The Storm (Paperback) | Overstock.com


----------



## adiposestem

I love her books. She is really good.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I love the Good dog Karl books.especially Karl babysits. Would love to see one w/ Shepherds.


----------

